# Capt. Hollis Forrester "Good Days With The Texas Vets" Texas Boys Outdoors



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I had the pleasure to fish with some of our Texas Vets today with the Texas Boys Outdoors "Roy Crush". David Vincent with the U.S Marine Corp and Andy Medrano with the U.S Army Rangers had a wonderful time catching Trout and Reds throwing Down South Lures all morning. The day started off slow but by 9:00 am we had them dialed into a certain location after pulling several long drifts trying to locate fish. The first big Red landed was the tattle tail which until noon we continued to land many good fish. Just as the moon phase Major bite said , 9:00 am and 9:00 am definately fell true. You really have to be at the right place at the right time but that's no issue because these guys didn't believe in giving up. Again I want to Thank these men for there service and Thank the Texas Boys Outdoors for providing an opportunity like this to our veterans. The fishing is great right now, this week and next week I have some openings so grab a friend and let's go fishing. Wether it's just a group of 2 or a group of 4 give me a shout and we'll go catch some fish, the prices change according to the group so don't be afraid if there are only a few of you. Thanks for reading the report and share the page .
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]

Thanks to : 7 Day Addiction, Down South Lures and Texas Boys Outdoors for all the support .
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Photos Continued*

photos continued


----------

